#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [影視] Duma (我的好友是隻豹)

## hosun

http://www.apple.com/trailers/wb/duma.html

----------


## MINE

上面說3月4號我們這邊會上
其實還沒有@@
YAHOO MOVIE一直寫是Spring 2005
我也還在等啊><"

----------


## J.C.

最近發現亞藝有出租 所以就租來看了

劇情上說不上是很好 有點老套
總之就是獵豹被人養大 然後帶他放生的故事
不過獵豹是蠻可愛的啦 當作生態片看看還可以

我邊看邊抓圖 抓了六十幾張duma的特寫
大家可以付費下載
**** 目前付費閱讀功能尚未恢復，若欲閱讀請與原作者聯繫。 ****

----------

